# 1965 Schwinn Fleet 24inch



## Tankbike59 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello, just bought an all original 24inch 1965 or 66 Schwinn Fleet from its original owner. Missing the tank. My question is this, are there two different size tanks for the 24 inch and 26 inch? I would think the 26 would not fit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 23, 2020)

Nope, it won't work. The 24" tank is also hornless.


----------



## Tankbike59 (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok thats what I figured. I guess I'll find one sooner or later, Thanks.


----------



## REC (May 17, 2021)

Three size tanks in the Fleet Family tree: (all with original paint)




REC


----------



## phantom (May 17, 2021)

Tankbike59 said:


> Hello, just bought an all original 24inch 1965 or 66 Schwinn Fleet from its original owner. Missing the tank. My question is this, are there two different size tanks for the 24 inch and 26 inch? I would think the 26 would not fit. Thanks in advance.



The later Fleet 24" tanks ( 67/68 ) were available with horn units. Will fit your earlier model.


----------



## Tankbike59 (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I've been away from the site for a few months. Any idea where I could find one? Have not had much luck on Ebay.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 24, 2021)

try posting a wanted add on here


----------



## Tankbike59 (Jul 25, 2021)

I did a while back but did not have any luck, Will try again though, Thanks.


----------

